# What prompts a "how satisfied are you with driving with Uber?" message?



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

In the past I used to get these in the inbox from time to time, and haven't seen it in a while until tonight.

Tonight I cancelled on a bunch of obnoxious drunks and also when I wasn't feeling like waiting multiple minutes for someone to come outside for a relatively short trip (< 10m)... First time I was that combative in a while.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I get it almost all the time when I turn off Lyft after accepting an Uber ping.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I get it from excessively declining rides


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

adaleenb5 said:


> In the past I used to get these in the inbox from time to time, and haven't seen it in a while until tonight.
> 
> Tonight I cancelled on a bunch of obnoxious drunks and also when I wasn't feeling like waiting multiple minutes for someone to come outside for a relatively short trip (< 10m)... First time I was that combative in a while.


Nothing to be gained by answering those surveys. Uber will continue to do whatever it want's regardless. Not sure if a human at HQ looks at the results or cares. Never answered one and never will.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Quarterly Corporate events where they take the best survey complaints while feasting on bald eagle wings, whale bellies using elephant tusk utensils and laughing at drivers complaining 

Cause losing billions ain't easy or everyone would be doing it


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been off the app for 5 weeks while my car was in the bodyshop. Back for 4 days now, and got the survey twice this week.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

How satisfied were you not driving with Uber?


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I seem to get mine at random. My responses have varied, depending on my mood at the moment.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

To me, the left most face doesn't look less satisfied than the second left.

IMO the left-most face needs to frown. >: (

Or cry. :'(

Or be cussing,but I dunno how to do that one


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> To me, the left most face doesn't look less satisfied than the second left.
> 
> IMO the left-most face needs to frown. >: (
> 
> ...


Yup, that one has always perplexed me. It should be more like
 --------> ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> To me, the left most face doesn't look less satisfied than the second left.
> 
> IMO the left-most face needs to frown. >: (
> 
> ...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Haven't done Uber in several week now and Lyft for two weeks. Got an email from Lyft over the weekend with a survey where they were asking for reasons why I haven't driven, have I been using other apps or what ever.

Guess they're worried they lost a good ant. :roflmao: Pretty sure they're not going to do anything with the responses, but what ever...


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Nothing to be gained by answering those surveys. Uber will continue to do whatever it want's regardless. Not sure if a human at HQ looks at the results or cares. Never answered one and never will.


Nothing to be gained but something more to lose. If you put that you are unhappy by clicking one of the juvenile derived (e.g. millennial) faces, you are telling the algorithm you are unhappy and unhappy employees tend to make unhappy customers. So next time you decide to spend some of your time replying to these juvenile questions that have no statistical relevance nor will change anything with Uber, think about how it will impact your driving and the throttling that will occur if you put you are not happy.



TomTheAnt said:


> Haven't done Uber in several week now and Lyft for two weeks. Got an email from Lyft over the weekend with a survey where they were asking for reasons why I haven't driven, have I been using other apps or what ever.
> 
> Guess they're worried they lost a good ant. :roflmao: Pretty sure they're not going to do anything with the responses, but what ever...


They are doing something with the responses. If you put you aren't happy then the algorithm will likely throttle your rides as the assumption is made that if employees aren't happy then it will show in the rides they give. A millenial-derived reverse psychology ploy. As anyone who has driven for Uber knows, anything and everything they do is to benefit them which means it is at the expense of the drivers. In other words don't reply to those silly questions as it will only result in impacting your requests/pings in a negative way.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

adaleenb5 said:


> In the past I used to get these in the inbox from time to time, and haven't seen it in a while until tonight.
> 
> Tonight I cancelled on a bunch of obnoxious drunks and also when I wasn't feeling like waiting multiple minutes for someone to come outside for a relatively short trip (< 10m)... First time I was that combative in a while.


" UBER CARES "!



adaleenb5 said:


> In the past I used to get these in the inbox from time to time, and haven't seen it in a while until tonight.
> 
> Tonight I cancelled on a bunch of obnoxious drunks and also when I wasn't feeling like waiting multiple minutes for someone to come outside for a relatively short trip (< 10m)... First time I was that combative in a while.


ARE you a " Happy Camper "?

No.

I am ready to burn the woods
And shoot the wildlife as it runs out !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Haven't done Uber in several week now and Lyft for two weeks. Got an email from Lyft over the weekend with a survey where they were asking for reasons why I haven't driven, have I been using other apps or what ever.
> 
> Guess they're worried they lost a good ant. :roflmao: Pretty sure they're not going to do anything with the responses, but what ever...


EVERYONE should tell them they
arent going to drive If they cut the rates..


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> EVERYONE should tell them they
> arent going to drive If they cut the rates..


Pretty much what I said in the survey. Still nothing's going to change, but since they asked, I gave them my 2 cents I found from Home Depot parking lot this past weekend.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> EVERYONE should tell them they
> arent going to drive If they cut the rates..


U think the bot that receives that threat cares?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> U think the bot that receives that threat cares?


Everyone that drives for lyft 
should send them an email or 
post on social media about it right now
We are all gonna be out of a job if they get away with this. Uber wont be far behind


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jufkii said:


> U think the bot that receives that threat cares?


Probably not, but it only cost me a couple of minutes to do while enjoying a cold beer on a Sunday afternoon. Well..., I didn't threat anybody with anything, I just stated my opinion about their pay since I was asked.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> To me, the left most face doesn't look less satisfied than the second left.
> 
> IMO the left-most face needs to frown. >: (
> 
> ...


The left most face to me looks like it has moved past upset to "are you ****ing kidding me!?"


----------



## ConverseAnt (Jul 31, 2018)

I seem to get them quite often. I have narrowed it down when I yell out "FU UBER!" after frustrating navigation cancellations caused by the UBER Muppets.
Haven't given them the pleasure of a response as that would make it more frustrating. 
Who wrote these stupid stupid questions etc
Are they watching...


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Everyone that drives for lyft
> should send them an email or
> post on social media about it right now
> We are all gonna be out of a job if they get away with this. Uber wont be far behind


Good luck with that


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Last year when I started, I always gave them the Neutral Face. I would then actually take time to write an essay as to why being paid 79 cents per mile wasn't good enough when gas prices are around $4/gallon. Ever since they dropped the pay to 60cents per mile, I kept giving them the Unhappiest Face on the very left. I gave them suggestions, such as raising pay to at least $1 per mile. I also pointed out flaws in their pay logic (60 cents per mile, 20 cents per minute) where drivers who drive efficiently (get to the destination safely but faster) earn LESS than drivers who don't avoid traffic. I also gave them more suggestions and opinions. Nowadays, I'm too tired to do that, I should just give them the Unhappiest Face and then tell them "You already know what I've been saying the past few months, just review my previous replies to your surveys."


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

And none of your comments were read


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Once a week, usually Sunday mornings. Ignore them.


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

Low Self esteem?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Nothing to be gained by answering those surveys. Uber will continue to do whatever it want's regardless. Not sure if a human at HQ looks at the results or cares. Never answered one and never will.


I have also never answered that crap.
There is no upside.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Got this yesterday. I ignore it.


----------

